# PELICAN PREDATOR FISHING BOAT



## fishsalot (Dec 7, 2008)

https://www.academy.com/index.php?page=content&target=products/outdoors/marine/boats&start=0&selectedSKU=0142-02305-5319


can i put a 15hp motor on it the motor is a 1975 dont weight too much


----------



## lowesam (Dec 7, 2008)

i suppose that you can put it on there, but i don't think that i would feel comfortable with a 15hp motor on one of those boats, but i have no personal experience with one either, hopefully someone with some experience will chime in soon.

sam riley


----------



## ben2go (Dec 7, 2008)

I wouldn't.Extra weight plus extra power could swamp it.


----------



## Jim (Dec 7, 2008)

Plus after awhile....water gets in between the 2 shells of that boat, weighing it down even more.


----------



## ben2go (Dec 8, 2008)

Jim said:


> Plus after awhile....water gets in between the 2 shells of that boat, weighing it down even more.



True.Osmosis plus condensation equals more weight.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 8, 2008)

Is there any specific reason your wanting that Pelican? You can get one of those Alumacraft 12ft or 14ft jon boats for 2-3 hundred dollars cheaper and I would rather have one of them as that Pelican thing. Just something to think about. :|


----------



## ben2go (Dec 9, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Is there any specific reason your wanting that Pelican? You can get one of those Alumacraft 12ft or 14ft jon boats for 2-3 hundred dollars cheaper and I would rather have one of them as that Pelican thing. Just something to think about. :|



I agree and an aluminum Jon would be lighter.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 9, 2008)

I've got a 1236 Alumacraft and the sticker rates it for 15hp... very stable boat for it's size too


----------



## ky.jonboatfisher (Dec 9, 2008)

I agree with everybody else man just get you an aluminum boat plus they are a whole lot cheaper and more stable. Also more sturdy and rugged and they will last longer. And used jon's are really cheap. So just get an aluminum jon boat they are wayyyyy better.


----------

